# July Photo Contest - Official 2009 Calendar Photos - SUBMIT HERE!!!



## Joe

Submit your photos until 12:00 am on July 15th (the end of July 14th...).

Please include with your submission your username and your golden's name.

What is the theme? Anything you think has to do with this month. 
It's all about what this month means to you.

And just a reminder... *Goldens only*, for the calendar contest.

Please submit re-sized copy of your picture in this thread (preferred size 800x600), but make sure to keep an original of the photo.
If your photo wins the monthly contest, email original copy to [email protected]. If we do not receive an original photo, your photo may be automatically disqualified.

If I don't receive original copy of your picture by email (once case you win), I won't be able to get it printed in good enough resolution in our calendar and your picture may be excluded from our calendar.
So please really make sure you keep an original.


We will need top quality resolution especially for the winner, since it will be in the calendar...

Any questions, let me know...

---------------------------------------------

*IMPORTANT RULE:* *one photo per user/dog*

NOTE: *Submitting the photos of dog(s) which you do not own, you did not photographed or you had no permission of the dog owner to take, is not permitted in this contest. Such action could invite a civil suit. *
*Only photos of dogs you own, you've personally taken and photos you have a legal ownership of, are acceptable!*


*Golden Retriever Forum Calendar Photo Contest Official Rules*

_-All entries must be submitted by the due date specified each month. _

_-Any Active Golden Retriever Forum Member is eligible to enter._

_-Each GRF member will be allowed to enter one images per contest. There is no limit to how many goldens can be in an individual photograph. But Goldens only. For the purposes of calendars, we ask that there be no other pets or humans in the pictures._

_-All photographs entered must be the original work of the submitting party._

_-Other than resizing, there should be no editing of your photo. No added text, changing backgrounds, adding borders, etc. Just submit your raw photo. _
_- Even if you resize your photo to post in the submission thread._

_-For new photographs, please be sure to turn of your date indicator on your camera._

_-Images should be submitted as JPEGs/JPGs. _

_-With your submission, be sure to include your dogs name. If you submit to my e-mail, also include your forum member name._

_-Monthly themes - Our themes for the calendar are pretty vague. We're looking for a photograph that will look good for that month of the calendar. Each month we discuss suggestions, but they are just ideas. In the end, GFR members choose which picture wins._

_-If images do not meet the above criteria they will not be considered for judging. _

_-The winner is determined by GRF members, by voting in a poll each month._

_-The winning entry will be displayed in our 2009 Golden Retriever Forum Calendar. _
_- Winners will also receive a free calendar once they are completed. Please do not enter if you don't want your golden's photo included in the calendar._

_-In the event of a tie, a second poll will be set up for one week to choose a winner between the tying photographs._


----------



## fantesia28

*A little "Golden Love"*

Hello,

I hope I am submitting this photo in the right place. 

This is a picture of our golden Zoey and my son that was actually taken last July. To me this photo really shows how awesome "Golden Love" can be! 

Thank you!


----------



## Fransheska

the beach 









Thats tyler

oh if u can include people..


----------



## paula bedard

Here's Ike Watching Ducks On The Pier


----------



## brinks

*Happy 4th!*

This is Brinkley preparing for his 4th of July picnic!!!


----------



## fostermom

Japer and Danny


----------



## Heidi36oh

Here is Jack enjoying his new found water source.


----------



## fostermom

What a happy face Jack has!



Heidi36oh said:


> Here is Jack enjoying his new found water source.


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Tucker enjoying the summer heat.


----------



## sifuyono




----------



## For the Love of Goldens

*Simon*

Here is Simon. No, I didn't have him pose just for this contest. I had gotten this bandana a while ago when I took the photo. I love the look of his innocent face


----------



## nrhareiner

This is Abby (*Hlf Magnificent Obsession RN, CGC)*

*Heidi*


----------



## Heidi36oh

For the Love of Goldens said:


> Here is Simon. No, I didn't have him pose just for this contest. I had gotten this bandana a while ago when I took the photo. I love the look of his innocent face


To cute, love the picture


----------



## MissNikkisMom

*Miss Nikki Made in the Shade*


----------



## For the Love of Goldens

nrhareiner said:


> This is Abby (*Hlf Magnificent Obsession RN, CGC)*
> 
> *Heidi*
> 
> Wow, does Abby get on the raft by herself? She looks so content.


----------



## nrhareiner

Prity much. I had to build a deck for her this year to keep her from climing up the pool latter. Just have to balance it for her until she gets settled in.

Heidi


----------



## goldenshasta

*Shasta the Water Dog*

Hello from Washington State. 
Here two pics of Shasta swiming in Lake Chelan. She just love getting into the water after a hot day. The other photo is Shasta and her friend BC.


----------



## Hudson

*Hudson in the grass*

Hudson looking very pensive.


----------



## OceanTheGolden

My Golden, Ocean "Golden Sun Ramses Rover"


----------



## max biaggi

dog = casey

taken at 9 months old during a walk around Murlough Bay, County Antrim, Ireland where he found a very muddy ditch as he was too hot in the sun!


----------



## GilbertDK

This is Gilbert - eagerly awaiting the next round of play!


----------



## kerribear's golden kids

*NEMO *
Enjoying a dip in the pool with his floatie...


----------



## rick

*rick's photo*

I hope is the right way to post my dog's photo for the contest.
Sorry, but I am new here and am learning.....


----------



## cjl1168

*Submitting pic*

I hope this is right!

Thanks cj


----------



## grousang

Here's our Connor - from floor level after an exhausting afternoon.


----------



## SprtsGrl

*Wyatt*

Ok...I am trying this and see if it works....
This is Wyatt Mr October...


----------



## Debles

Great pics everyone!


----------



## MaddieMagoo

I'll be posting pictures later today or this weekend...once Maddie's teeth are brushed and she's gotten a bath, with her ears all tidied up!

Great photos guys!!!  Keep em' comin'!


----------



## lexlana77

*Baylie Bear*

This is Mommies water dog, Baylie!! She loves to swim. She is getting ready to head back in as soon as someone throws the ball. lol


----------



## SprtsGrl

More Wyatt


----------



## SprtsGrl

Wyatt's First Christmas!


----------



## SprtsGrl

Ok, so I will stop! can you tell I do not have kids yet? LOL :uhoh:


----------



## Bearzmom

Bear....princess'd by his little girls


----------



## Strohm

This is Fontana at the beach. In July, you have to be at the beach, right?


----------



## Monymad

*Sammy...*

My name is Sammy. I am super cute and I take advantage of that!


----------



## SprtsGrl

Oh my goodness!!! That is the sweatest thing ever....Princess Bear!! I love it!


----------



## Monymad

*Sammy blackmail face....*

If I am unhappy I will let you know....


----------



## sharlin

RustyBoy


----------



## SprtsGrl

My apologies to the board! I really did not read the "rules" of the contest until just now...so forgive me for posting of crazy pictures! I will have to look for some of my pool shots for a July entry!


----------



## M & M goldens

*Photo Entry*

M & M goldens
Marley & Maggie enjoy Fiesta Island in San Diego.


----------



## usma.1993

*Remi*

3-year old Remi hanging out in the backyard!


----------



## PeanutsMom

Any picture where I can see this boys eyes is my favorite


----------



## IgorMele

Rex under the rainbow


----------



## Maru

Candy, 2 years old


----------



## jimconnell

*Truman in San Fran*

It's Truman's world I just play in it!


----------



## FriendsOfZoe

Nothing says July like goldens and water.


----------



## phinz

Havaña


----------



## goldenluver

There is so may beauties here.


----------



## McSwede

max biaggi said:


> dog = casey
> 
> taken at 9 months old during a walk around Murlough Bay, County Antrim, Ireland where he found a very muddy ditch as he was too hot in the sun!


Casey is one big, beautiful and...umm very muddy pup.
Beautiful landscape.

Slainte,
~Jackie


----------



## For the Love of Goldens

WOW, this is going to be tough. LOTS of good pics here!


----------



## max biaggi

McSwede said:


> Casey is one big, beautiful and...umm very muddy pup.
> Beautiful landscape.
> 
> Slainte,
> ~Jackie


How he got like that!

















More here.

http://picasaweb.google.com/tkhart/MurloughBay1904200802


----------



## leftytaurus

Spencer- So thirsty after a day of running in the back yard


----------



## Adriennelane

Here's the Lucy-girl


----------



## zippybossrock

*contest photo*


----------



## Ted_Deits

*Sandy*


----------



## ErinJ

Cooper out by his pool!


----------



## ErinJ

And a bit younger, out in the yard


----------



## goo1218

This is KIMCHI. He's enjoying another road trip to the park!


----------



## Dixie's Mom

Here is Dixie! I hope I'm doing this correctly...it's been awhile!


----------



## maya111

*Congrats!!*



Dixie's Mom said:


> Here is Dixie! I hope I'm doing this correctly...it's been awhile!


Wow!!! great pic!!! what an amazing look. 
It's just like an ad.


----------



## fotodevil

brinks said:


> This is Brinkley preparing for his 4th of July picnic!!!



I love this!


----------



## CAMPBELL626

*Photo Contest*

I am attaching a picture of my two Goldens, Izzy and Zoey! They love to swim and play in the warm weather!


----------



## Debles

I hate to be the contest police but since the mods aren't saying anything:

Pics are supposed to be dogs only,(no people) pertaining to the month (Not Christmas or Halloween) and of your OWN dogs. 
Sorry , you can post your pics in the picture section but the rules are there for the photo contest, I think.


----------



## paula bedard

Debles said:


> I hate to be the contest police but since the mods aren't saying anything:
> 
> Pics are supposed to be dogs only,(no people) pertaining to the month (Not Christmas or Halloween) and of your OWN dogs.
> Sorry , you can post your pics in the picture section but the rules are there for the photo contest, I think.


You're just being a Good Forum Citizen! 
I also thought that this Thread was for Adult Dogs and the other Thread was just for puppies??? There are some awfully cute puppies pics here too!!!


----------



## Debles

Paula, you're right! I lost track of which contest I was in also. 
Please put your puppy photo in the other contest or they may not be voted on!


----------



## Maggies mom

Also it is 1 photo per person.


----------



## vrocco1

There are just too many rules in this contest. I can't remember them all.  Thank Debles and Maggies mom for stepping up to the plate.


----------



## vrocco1

BTW... I can't possibly make up my mind. LOL


----------



## BeauShel

I did contact a couple of the people by PM and explain to them about the rules and that they might want to fix their photos.


----------



## AmbersDad

My favorite Photo of Amber


----------



## Bock

Tysen at the Park


----------



## tobelevski

*Indiana Jones Murray*

Well I'm comfy actually!


----------



## Sama

*Shayna's sunny photo*

Hi, 

Here is Shayna's picture submission for the July photo shoot. For Shayna, July means basking in our backyard under the glorious sun and it's so evident in this picture .


----------



## Debles

Beautiful pic of Shayna!


----------



## DebS

*Jack at 13 years young*

This is 13 year old Jack crossing his favorite bridge heading for one of his many walks and patiently looking back for us slowpokes. He's not doing so well right now and this is a memory of much happier times with our precious boy.


----------



## HovawartMom

Here is mine!:


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

DebS said:


> This is 13 year old Jack crossing his favorite bridge heading for one of his many walks and patiently looking back for us slowpokes. He's not doing so well right now and this is a memory of much happier times with our precious boy.


 
This is a very poignant, gorgeous picture. Sweet Jack... he's in my prayers.


----------



## EddieME

Eddie heading out for a swim


----------



## Proof Pawsitive

*Photo contest submission*

This is a photo I'd like to enter in the photo contest. It's a picture of my Dylan, age 12-1/2 taken at Stella Lake, in northern Wisconsin. The photo shows Dylan doing his favorite thing, retrieving tennis balls. Add in water, and he is in absolute heaven!
Sue


----------



## paula bedard

Joe, I know I submitted a picture of IKE in this contest already, but I'd like to withdrawal Ike's pic, and submit this one of my Bridge Dog Sam. I haven't been able to get many pics of Sam, until now. Thanks for understanding.
:wave:


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

Bob and Natasha patrolling the perimeter.


----------



## Violetzoe

Here is little Ben!!


----------



## catamount

My submission: Boomer coming out of the water, waiting for the next stick to be thrown...


----------



## Maggies mom

(Maggie)


----------



## AndyFarmer

Maggie smiles???? LOL I see those perly whites Hollywood!


----------



## Maggies mom

AndyFarmer said:


> Maggie smiles???? LOL I see those perly whites Hollywood!


I think you get those pearly whites flashed at you quite often......


----------



## magiclover

Nothing better than fur flying and a fast boat!


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Wow... this contest seems to have gotten a little TOO big...lol.

there's like 80 entries... :doh:


----------



## Goldbeau

Ooops, Posted this pic on the wrong thread........


----------



## gd8man

Sierra in the pool


----------



## Maggies mom

GoldenLover84 said:


> Wow... this contest seems to have gotten a little TOO big...lol.
> 
> there's like 80 entries... :doh:


There are a few Joe will have to take out because they arent within the contest rules and dont know if the ppl who put the puppies in here didnt see the puppy contest.


----------



## Emma&Tilly

Here is Tilly enjoying the sunshine...


----------



## Angel_Kody

There is some stiff competion this month...great photos!

Here's Jester being festive for July 4th...


----------



## rrm4405

*submitting zoe's photo*

here zoe at 2 months. hope you guys pick this pic... LOL 

reggie de mesa
manila, philippines


----------



## THE HONEY WOLVES

Lucy


----------



## rik6230

Paco playing in the water.


----------



## paula bedard

THE HONEY WOLVES said:


> Lucy


I really like this shot! You've got my 2cents  I'm curious who she's looking at? You can see someone in her eye!!! Obviously, not the photographer


----------



## Roxy

I think this is such a great summer picture of Roxy!


----------



## Debles

I thought I entered but can't find this so here we go:
Selka and Gunner


----------



## PJD001

Jack looking peeved!


----------



## Flashbrite

"Lola LOVES Air Conditioning"

Submitted by Flashbrite
Seattle Area, WA


----------



## Rainnskittles

*Abbey's new toy*

Abbey at 5.5 months. Her last toy was hidden by a cranky Jack Russell so this is her getting to know her new toy before we head off to the pond.


----------



## THE HONEY WOLVES

paula bedard said:


> I really like this shot! You've got my 2cents  I'm curious who she's looking at? You can see someone in her eye!!! Obviously, not the photographer


thank you - I think that was probably my friend's wife in her eye - that is quite an astute observation you made


----------



## Wilson's REAL Mom

We spend the first week of July at a cottage on Lake Michigan. This was our first year with both Wilson and Shelby. They loved it!


----------



## cherylgraf07

*Daisy at the Lake*








This is Daisy at the Lake.


----------



## DebsDog

*A Day at the Beach*









Wallace


----------



## Merlin'sMommy

GoldenLover84 said:


> Tucker enjoying the summer heat.


 
Too cute! what a happy pup


----------



## TriplePinesFarm

*Sunny*

July Entry for "SUNNY"


----------



## olik

*Honey*

Here is Honeys input


----------



## lovemygoldens

*Hot Summer Day*

Luna is chilling in her Pool.............until the crowd arrives:


----------



## ErikaS

-Obi
Sumbitted by Erika Staples - Laramie, Wy


----------



## Hoover's Momma

*Hoover playing in the sprinkler*

One of Hoover's favorite things to do when it is hot! He loves water!


----------

